# Sierra Group Buy -CLOSED- Updated 8/3/06



## jodoidg (Jun 16, 2006)

8/3/06 update</u>
The last two orders went out yesterday, sorry for the delay.  Everyone seems to be getting what he or she ordered .  The last international order was received, thank goodness!
That's all for now.

7/27/06 update</u>
All right, last night was a late one but I got most everyoneâ€™s order out today.  How many times can I count and recount and still come up missing parts or pieces?  I donâ€™t think there is an answer but I was short some tubes and a couple of bushings .  Those folks that I have not shipped I have contacted or holding at their request.  I have updated the list from PAID to SHIPPED for clarification.

If I made a mistake on your order please mail me and let me know.  I havenâ€™t turned a Sierra yet and donâ€™t care to see one for some timeâ€¦.I had TG TG TG TG in my head last night as brain damage began to set in [xx(].  I have earned a great appreciation for those that do these buys and my prayers are with JimGo, what a monster buy!

I wanted to say thanks to all who participated and hope everyone is satisfied.  Now that I have a little time Iâ€™m going to turn a pen .

Nothing but Love
John


7/25/06 update</u>
Backorder arrived Monday 7/24/06 with all remaining items received.  Got 3 more orders boxed up last night and are going out in the mail today.  I will continue to chip away what I can in the evenings but should have all orders in the mail by Monday 7/31.  Sorry for the delay but I need my day job to support my wood habit [].
John


7/15/06 update</u>
Good news, box arrived Friday so I was able to start putting together some orders.  The shipment was partial with a little of everything on back order.  I was told my next shipment should be Friday 7/21 and complete the order.  Glad I ordered early.  I will start at the top of the list and get filled what I can ASAP.
John


7/7/06 update</u>
Updated list 8:45am; 
Everyone is PAID, waiting for the last checks to clear.  I'm feeling confident that everyone here is good for it.  With that said I will place the order today.
Thanks again,
John


7/1/06 update</u>
Updated list 7:30am
Good Morning, the group buy is now CLOSED.  If you are on the list your in.


6/28/06 update</u>
Updated list 7:30pm

If you have mailed a check & I have not posted you as paid, please donâ€™t freak out [:0]!  Note my address is â€œKANSASâ€ and I live in a rural part (although many may argue KS is rural, that would make me double rural).  The Pony Express is doing the best they can!  With that said, orders have slowed (thank goodness, & I was concerned we might not get the 100 pen min. LOL) for the last 2 days that would be *Thursday & Friday if you wish to order please use Paypal*.  I donâ€™t know about the rest but I want my pens yesterday.  As I stated the buy will *END Friday 6/30/06*.  Iâ€™m not anal about the time, when I get up Saturday I will post as closed.  So if youâ€™re a midnight shopper you will have one last chance .  â€œWhen will I get my pens?â€  I need to receive, and clear all checks.  Next week is a holiday week, so that will give the pony another excuse to be slow.  Iâ€™m thinking the order should go in by 7/14 but I will keep you all posted.  If you have changed your mind and are not going to participate please send me an e-mail and I will discreetly delete you name from the list [8)].  Bottom line is, if paying by check get it in the mail ASAP or if you live in a rural community you'll understand â€œGetâ€™er Doneâ€ .



The buy is definitely a go!  As of today we have<s> 176 kits</s>(see list).  I will try to update every couple of days (still need my day job).  I have everyoneâ€™s order on a spread sheet and will begin sending each of you a simplified invoice for you to check via email.  I will provide a mailing address and my Paypal for payment.  If you know how you want to pay please indicate, as it will make easier for me to provide/check your total.  Reminder if you have not indicated insurance I am not adding it.  As this thread has grown I would like to take the advice from others who have done this before, if you wish to revise your order please make a new post.

thetabbott4------6 SHIPPED 
LanceD----------12 SHIPPED
Rudy Vey--------30 SHIPPED
elody21---------14 SHIPPED
Jim15------------8 SHIPPED
Ligget----------10 SHIPPED
Me--------------30 
PenPauli---------8 SHIPPED
mjnicholson-----10 SHIPPED
EasyGreasy-------9 SHIPPED
JohnCrane-------10 SHIPPED
Bca1313----------9 SHIPPED
Tea Clipper-----20 SHIPPED
turff49---------20 SHIPPED
TexasJohn--------9 SHIPPED
angboy-----------8 SHIPPED
scuba-----------10 SHIPPED
Geo in Winn-----15 SHIPPED
Radman----------10 SHIPPED
ginner----------26 SHIPPED
eastern47--------6 SHIPPED
bradbn4---------18 SHIPPED
blodal-----------8 SHIPPED
gtanajewski------4 SHIPPED
jbburri---------15 SHIPPED
oldsmokey-------12 SHIPPED
rgundersen------10 SHIPPED
OKLAHOMAN--------8 SHIPPED
oobak------------6 SHIPPED
thewishman-------4 SHIPPED
jcollazo---------3 SHIPPED
clewless---------7 SHIPPED
skidbrow--------16 SHIPPED
*Total	       391*


<s>We currently have 70 pens requested through the weekend and I have been doing some research (shopping).</s>  With 100 pens I can get the following prices:

Platinum	$7.10
Gold Ti	$8.40
BkTi & Plat	$8.50
BkTi & Gold	$9.90

Drill bit 27/64	$6.00
20A Bushing	$6.00
Extra tube	0.25

I will have to pay shipping & insurance to get these prices but will adjust shipping to you as follows:

$5.00 for Flat Rate Envelope I can fit 15 pens in a Flat Rate Envelope.
$10.00 for Flat Rate Box.

Insurance is at your request. 
$1.50 for up to $50
$2.50 for $51-$100
$3.50 for up to $200
$4.50 for up to $300

I believe we will have no problem making the 100 pen mark.  I will keep this buy open until 6/30/06.  I reserve the right to close it early if things get out of hand.  

If you have not seen the new Sierra 










As a newbie I have participated in several group buys, scored some fantastic wood from you folks and saved a ton of money. I'll take my turn in the barrel and solicit interest in a group buy.  I'm not looking to OD on my first attempt so I would like to limit the options to <s>3</s> 4 Sierra Kits the Gold Titanium, Black Titanium & Platinum and the Black Titanium & Gold Titanium. (added the Platinum)  <s>We need 50 pens and with a $500 order shipping to me is free.  </s>
The following prices do NOT reflect insurance on shipping to me NOR shipping and insurance to you.

<s>Gold Titanium 	$9.10
Black Titanium & Platinum	$9.15
Black Titanium & Gold Titanium	$10.45</s>

<s>Payment by check or money order is preferred, but if you wish to use Paypal, you will need to add the 3.5% extra. (Iâ€™m trying to save every nickel).  I will PM or e-mail you with my info so you can decide which method is best for you. -please, allow PMs or your e-mail to be visible.</s>

Any Interest?
John


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are a couple of suggestions for you to consider.  I understand your desire to keep this simple on your first project; but consider that this may not be attractive to some folks if they buy pens from you and then have to place a second order to AS to get bushings drill bits, and extra tubes.  I would suggest that you make this a "one-stop" buy for folks who are trying the Sierra kit for the first time.  I know there is no quantity discount on the accessory items I mentioned; but just saving the inconvenience of making a second order with it's extra shipping costs will be attractive to some purchasers.

I would also suggest that you add the Platinum kit to your list for those that don't care for black or gold.  I understand that the savings are not as great; but Platinum is a very long wearing plating and popular with many turners.  

Another suggestion to consider for folks ordering smaller quantities is that you can put the kits in a 1096L box(click on this for details) and then put it inside a flat-rate envelope and save quite a bit on the cost of shipping!!(The boxes and the envelopes are free from the PO and you can order them on-line and have them delivered directly to your home.)

Thanks.


----------



## jodoidg (Jun 16, 2006)

Randy, 
Thank you for the advice!  I see no reason I can't add the items you have suggested, especially if it will make the buy a success.
John


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 16, 2006)

John - Thanks for the effort. Randy has a point with regard to bushings. I have not been a big fan of the sierra kit until the new ones came out but they seemed a little pricey for a twist pen. At the group buy prices, I'd love to try them out and will need bushings. Put me down for the following:

3 - Black Titanium & Platinum $8.50 = $25.50
3 - Black Titanium & Gold Titanium $9.90 = $29.70
1 - Bushings = $6.00
3 - Extra tubes = $.75
shipping (no ins req'd) = $5.00
Total = $66.95

For information sake, you may want to list the regular prices of the pens so people can see how much they can save without having to go to the suppliers site.


----------



## LanceD (Jun 16, 2006)

I would like to be put down for the items below.

BkTi & Plat   10 @ $8.50 =   85.00

BkTi & Gold    2 @ $9.90 =   19.80

Shipping                      5.00

Ins.                          3.50

Total           113.30


Lance


----------



## 74cuda (Jun 16, 2006)

Randy,

So you are saying that the boxes and envelopes are FREE and delivered free to one house?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 16, 2006)

Check the 51+ prices for the same Sierra pens at Beartooth Woods, they are a bit cheaper than the ones you have posted:

http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_23


Blk Ti + Pt is $8.50
Blk Ti + TiAu is $10.00
TiAu is $9.20

I might be interested in 10 each plus bushings.


----------



## LanceD (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74cuda_
> <br />Randy,
> 
> So you are saying that the boxes and envelopes are FREE and delivered free to one house?



What Randy means is that the flat rate boxes and envelopes can be ordered from the USPS website and shipped to the group buy organizer (John) so that he could use to ship our pen kits to us which we pay shipping for. It's just more convenient than going to the post office to pick them up. The post office does not charge for the boxes.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, the priority mail envelopes and boxes are free. Just go to the USPS website and you can get it all sent to your house for FREE, including FREE shipping. It's a great deal for guys like me that sell on Ebay or in your case where you can save a bunch on shipping supplies.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />.....For information sake, you may want to list the regular prices of the pens so people can see how much they can save without having to go to the suppliers site.



Good point, Scott!!  I had actually meant to do that in my earlier post; but got in a rush and forgot.

Pen prices from AS(quantity of 1, 2-10, and 50+) are:

T-Gold = $14.50, $12.10, $9.10
Blk&Plat = $12.50, $11.50, $9.15
Blk&T-Gold = $16.00, $13.20, $10.45


----------



## Ligget (Jun 17, 2006)

John is this a international group buy as I am interested too![]


----------



## jodoidg (Jun 17, 2006)

Mark,
Yes, I can ship international but I will have to get a price after you order.  If this is acceptable we can work the details out via email.
John


----------



## Ligget (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks John!


----------



## elody21 (Jun 19, 2006)

I will take 7 black ti. and gold 9.90 each =69.30
and   7 black ti and platinium  $8.50 each =59.50
                                           128.80
                      extra tubes x 4 tubes  1.00
                                    postage 10.00
                                   insurance 3.50
                                    total  143.30 

Alice


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi John,

I would like to order:

2-Platinum $7.10 = 14.20
2-Gold Ti $8.40 = 16.80
2-BkTi & Plat $8.50 = 17.00
2-BkTi & Gold $9.90 = 19.00
 sub total $67.00
 shipping   5.00

Total $72.00

 If this is correct please email me your address and I'll mail you a check.

Thank you,
jim
jim15


----------



## Ligget (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi John I sent you an email with my order a few days ago but no reply.
My order is:

10 x black titanium/platinum (insurance required)

I`ll let you calculate the shipping etc... Do you need money now?

Cheers


----------



## PenPauli (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, I would like to place an order:
4 platinum sierras--$28.40
4 Plat/black ti-----$34.00
2 tubes---------------$.50
insurance------------$2.50
shipping-------------$5.00
---------------------------------
              total-$70.40

Please let me know how to pay you.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## mjnicholson (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi.  I'd like to sign up for 5 each of the Bl Ti Gold and Bl Ti Plat.  I would also like the drill bit, bushings and 5 extra tubes.  Feel free to send me two Paypal bills (one for the pens and a second for the shipping).  Thanks, Mark.


----------



## EasyGreasy (Jun 21, 2006)

Love those Sierras. 

I would like:   3 Bk Ti-Plat @8.40 = 25.20
                3 Gold Ti    @8.50 = 25.50
                3 Plat       @7.10 = 21.30
                1  DB        @6.00 =  6.00
                Shipping     @5.00 =  5.00

Total 83.00
Paypal 2.90
Grand total  85.90          
Thanks for doing this!
Who do I send the Paypal $ to...


----------



## johncrane (Jun 21, 2006)

HI JOHN Iam aiso Interested in the group buy if thats ok.


----------



## bca1313 (Jun 21, 2006)

I am in on this one.  thanks for doing this.  Here is my order...

6 - Black Titanium & Platinum $8.50 = $51.00
3 - Black Titanium & Gold Titanium $9.90 = $19.80
1 - Bushings = $6.00
1 - Drill Bit = $6.00
3 - Extra tubes = $.75
shipping (no ins req'd) = $5.00
Paypal fee's = $3.10
Total = $91.65

Let me know where to send the paypal.

Ben


----------



## johncrane (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks John for doing this my order is.  5 BK TI/PLATIUM.   5 BK TI/GOLD./BUSHES. 1 DRILL BIT, 4 EXTRA  TUBES ,


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jun 21, 2006)

Please put me down for 10 each of the new black ti kits.
Follow up email forthcoming.
Thanks,


----------



## turff49 (Jun 21, 2006)

Guess I better get some of these too. I'll take
BkTi & Plat $8.50 (10)
BkTi & Gold $9.90 (10)
I do want insurance. 
Thanks, Brian


----------



## johncrane (Jun 21, 2006)

I DO WANT INSURANCE TOO.THANKS


----------



## airrat (Jun 21, 2006)

Who are you ordering from?  Are they allowing you to combine total count to get the discount.  If so Berea:
Black Titanium and Gold Titanium is $8.50,
Black Titanium and Platinum is $8.80,
Your other prices match their 100 kit prices.

Just curious.


----------



## TexasJohn (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi John - Thanks for doing this buy. I have not tried a Sierra so I guess I will give it a go. Please put me down for the following:
1 bushing             6.00
1 Drill bit           6.00
3  Black Ti & Plat   25.50
3  Black Ti & Gold   29.70
3  Plat.             21.30
Insurance             1.50
Shipping              5.00
                     ______
 Total should be     95.00

Please let me know if all that is correct.  Let me know your address - and as they say - the check will be in the mail.  Again, I appreciate you doing this.  Texas John


----------



## jodoidg (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Who are you ordering from?  Are they allowing you to combine total count to get the discount.  If so Berea:
> Black Titanium and Gold Titanium is $8.50,
> Black Titanium and Platinum is $8.80,
> ...



Dear Curious
You have uncovered my feeble attempt to take advantage of my fellow turners with this group buy!![:0]
You are obviously referring to prices on the Berea web site.  As mentioned in my original post I spent a lot of time trying to find â€œUSâ€ the best prices for these pen kits.  The Black Titanium and Platinum is a $12.50 pen selling for $8.80 &gt;100.  The Black Titanium and Gold Titanium is a $16.00 pen selling for $8.50 &gt;100.  This did not make any sense.  So before posting erroneous prices I contacted Berea and confirmed that this was a typo on their web site.  The correct price is $9.90.  So, back to the intent of this thread a â€œGroup Buyâ€ how many pens did you want [?]
John


----------



## angboy (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd like the following:

(3) platinum = $21.30
(1) gold ti = $8.40
(3) black ti & plat = $25.50
(1) black ti & gold = $9.90
(4) extra tubes = $1.00
shipping = $5.00

total = $71.10

I'll pay with a check.


----------



## scuba (Jun 22, 2006)

John,

I'd like the following:

(5) black ti & plat = $42.50
(5) black ti & gold = $49.50
(4) extra tubes = $1.00
shipping = $5.00

total = $98.00

Let me know where to send the check and I'll get it in the mail.  Thank you for running this group buy.

David


----------



## jodoidg (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EasyGreasy_
> <br />Love those Sierras.
> 
> I would like:   3 Bk Ti-Plat @8.40 = 25.20
> ...



Jeff
shoot me an e-mail so I can contact you[]
John


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 22, 2006)

John,
I'd like the following please;
(15) black Ti & Plat @ $8.50 ea = $127.50
shipping = $5.00 (to US addy)
insurance = $3.50
Total = $136.00
Paypal = $4.76
Grand Total = $140.76
Please give me your paypal details.
Thank you


----------



## Radman (Jun 23, 2006)

John...
First off, a big thanks in advance for doing this for everyone.[][][][]
Here's what I'd like:
5 BK Ti & Plat @ $8.50 each   = $42.50
5 BK Ti & Gold @ $9.90 each   = $49.50
16 extra tubes @ $ .25 each   = $ 4.00
Shipping (US flat rate env.     = $ 5.00
                       Total:  $101.00
I'll send you a PM so you can forward your mailing address & I'll send a check off ASAP.
Thank you my friend,
Radman[8D]


----------



## ginner (Jun 23, 2006)

I would get in on this group buy for Sierra pens, 3 platinum, 3 gold Ti, 10 blk ti & platinum, 10 blk ti & gold, 2 20A bushings & 4 extra tubes. I'll pay for insurance.  I'll be paying with paypal. My email address is katydidcal@hotmail.com. thanks


----------



## eastern47 (Jun 24, 2006)

John, Please put me down for the following:

(3) Blk Ti & Plat @ $8.50 = $25.50
(3) Blk Ti & Gold @ $9.90 = $29.70
(10) Tubes @ $.25 ea = $2.50 
shipping $5.00
3.5% for Paypal $2.20
Total $64.90
Let me know your paypal address and I,ll send payment, Thanks John


----------



## airrat (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes I was asking "who" you were ordering from.  Due to knowing the prices I saw on Berea's site.  NO I was not saying you were trying to make a feeble attempt to take advantage of people here.   Maybe next time you should post who you are ordering from and the problem you found  out with their prices. 

Also please look at my signiture line it does show my name.  No I will not be participating in your group buy.


----------



## Radman (Jun 25, 2006)

John... 
I've not received an email from you and still need your mailing address so I can get a check off to you.  Have sent a couple PM's but no reply...
Tom (Radman)[8D]


----------



## jodoidg (Jun 25, 2006)

Tom,
I just mailed you again.  Let me know??
John


----------



## Radman (Jun 25, 2006)

Got it John.  Check goes out in the mail, 1st thing in the AM.  I'm in Nebraska, so you should have it by Wednesday or Thursday.
Thanks again!


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, time to consider yet another pen style to play with

Style          	Cost           Quantity
Platinum      	7.10              2			14.20
Gold TI        	8.40              2			16.80
Bl TI & Plat	8.50              7			59.50
Bl TI & Gold    9.90              7			69.30
Sub Total Pens                                                             159.80

Drill Bit        6.00             1                    6.00
20A Bushing      6.00             1                    6.00
Extra Tube        .25            20                    5.00
Sub Total Misc                                                             17.00

Total  Pens + Misc                                                                    176.80
Insurance up to $200                                                                    3.50
Flat Rate Box                                                                          10.00

Total                                                                            $190.30

PayPal Fee                                                 $6.6605 Rounded up      $6.67


Amount to send     via pay pal                                                   $196.97

I hope I managed to do the math correctly [?]

Bradbn4 having fun in Colorado


----------



## blodal (Jun 26, 2006)

I would like to order the following:

2 Platinum   14.20
2 Gold Ti     16.80
2 Blk Ti & Plat   17.00
2 Blk Ti & Gold   19.80

6 extra tubes    1.50

Shipping           5.00
Insurance          2.50
PayPal Fee         2.69

Total             79.49

Please send PayPal info.

Thanks


----------



## gtanajewski (Jun 26, 2006)

John, I would like the following

 (2)BkTi & Plat $8.50 = $17.00
 (2)BkTi & Gold $9.90 = $19.00
 (1)20A Bushing $6.00 =  $6.00
    Shipping             $5.00
    Insurance            $1.50
    Total               $48.50


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sent payment in the mail this AM. Should be there soon. Thanks again.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 27, 2006)

HI JOHN I HAVENT GOT MY INVOICE. JUST WHEN YOUR READY MATE THERES NO PANIC.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 27, 2006)

You should have received my paypal payment yesterday - let me know if there is any problems.  (Yep - I rounded up even higher number  )

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## jbburri (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi John,
Count me in on this order.

4 - Platinum $7.10 = $28.40
4 - Gold Ti $8.40 = $33.60
5 - BkTi & Plat $8.50 = $42.50
2 - BkTi & Gold $9.90 = $19.80

Flat Rate Envelope $5.00 
Insurance $3.50 
total $133.00

I hope I figured it correctly, if so e-mail me your address, and I will send you money order.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

John put me down for the following
3-Plat.        @$7.10= $21.30
2-gold/ti      @$8.40= $16.80
2-plat/gold ti @$8.50= $17.00
1-gold ti/plat @$9.90= $ 9.90
1-bushings     @$6.00= $ 6.00
4-xtra tubes   @$ .25= $ 1.00
shipping       @$5.00= $ 5.00
If math right a total of $77.00
E-mail me if wrong . will send check out tomorrow


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 28, 2006)

Put me down for the following:

3 - Black Titanium & Platinum $8.50 = $25.50
3 - Black Titanium & Gold Titanium $9.90 = $29.70
1 - Bushings = $6.00
3 - Extra tubes = $.75
shipping (no ins req'd) = $5.00
Total = $66.95
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 29, 2006)

John, thanks for doing this group buy! I wouldn't have tried this kit without the extra incentive.

Chris

15 extra tubes =  3.75
2  BkTi & Plat = 17.00
2  Gold Ti     = 16.80
1  20A Bushing =  6.00
Shipping       =  5.00
======================
                $48.55


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 30, 2006)

OK, I'm in for a sampler pack. I've looked for you Paypal address but couldn't find it. Email me and I'll pay up tonight.

Thanks

Platinum	$7.10
Gold Ti		$8.40
BkTi & Plat	$8.50
Drill bit 27/64	$6.00
20A Bushing	$6.00
4 Extra tubes	$1.00

Envelope	5.00
Insurance	1.50
Paypal      1.52
Total		45.02

Joe


----------



## clewless (Jun 30, 2006)

Copy of PM that I sent to you.

Joe

John,


Thanks for doing this buy.
2- Platinum
2- Gold TI
2 Blk TI & Plat.
1- Blk TI & Gold
5.00 SH
1.50 Ins
64.40
If incorrect math, please adjust and send Paypal address.


Thanks again.


----------



## skibrow (Jul 1, 2006)

John can I still get in on this
2-platinum 7.10                  14.20
2- gold titanium 8.40            16.80
6- black ti and gold 9.90        59.40
6- black ti and platinum 8.50    51.00
 shipping                         5.00
                                146.40
please send invoice


----------



## jodoidg (Jul 1, 2006)

Skip,
Check your PM
John


----------



## johncrane (Jul 10, 2006)

John  I was just wondering if you have been trying to email me about my order. If not then every think must be ok.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 20, 2006)

John, I got my order today! Thanks so much for all of your hard work! It is much apperciated!!!! Alice
PS   Yes I do take cash!!! Thanks


----------



## TexasJohn (Jul 20, 2006)

John - Good job.  I got my order yesterday.  Thanks for all the hard work.  Texas John


----------



## LanceD (Jul 21, 2006)

John, my order came in also. Thanks for the great job.


----------



## turff49 (Jul 24, 2006)

John,
Just wondering if the rest of the order made it in. Thanks much, Brian


----------



## johncrane (Jul 26, 2006)

G'day John the egale has landed mate' it came in today every think looks good and I would like to thank you again for your good work . they say good men are hard to find'  well I have found one. cheers for now john crane .


----------



## clewless (Jul 26, 2006)

John,

Just checking on my status.MD isn't as far as OZ....


----------



## jodoidg (Jul 26, 2006)

Joe,
Your next order has not been mailed.  I'm am working "down" the list, I made it to ginner last night.  The package made it to johncrane in 4 working days, amazing [:0]
John


----------



## bca1313 (Jul 27, 2006)

John,

I got mine today.  Everything looks great.  Thanks for doing this.

Ben


----------



## Radman (Jul 28, 2006)

Package was delivered today, all safe and sound.  Thank you for undertaking such a big task for all of us!
Tom


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 29, 2006)

Got mine, too. Just have had no time to open the box and see the goodies, but will do tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2006)

Arrived safe and sound... Thanks for all your hard work on this


----------



## skibrow (Jul 31, 2006)

John, got mine today. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## clewless (Aug 1, 2006)

John,

Retrieved it from the PO today..the poor dears won't come up the driveway to hand it to me but would rather fill out a form and leave it in the box...

Anyway it arrived safe and sound...thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## turff49 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just got back into town and the package was here waiting on me. Thanks a bunch!! Brian


----------



## jbburri (Aug 3, 2006)

Recieved mine today.  Thanks for holding them while I was away.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2006)

Got mine today! []


----------



## thewishman (Aug 4, 2006)

John, I got my kits today. Thank you!

Chris


----------

